# Do you llive in .....



## KenpoGirl (May 8, 2003)

You Live in CALIFORNIA when...

1. You make over $250,000 and you still can't afford to buy a house.
2. The high school quarterback calls a time-out to answer his cell phone.
3. The fastest part of your commute is going down your driveway.
4. You know how to eat an artichoke.
5. You drive your rented Mercedes to your neighborhood block party.
6. When someone asks you how far something is, you tell them how long it will take to get there rather than how many miles away it is.


You Live in NEW YORK CITY when...
1. You say "the city" and expect everyone to know you mean Manhattan.
2. You have never been to the Statue of Liberty or the Empire State Building.
3. You can get into a four-hour argument about how to get from Columbus Circle to Battery Park, but can't find Wisconsin on a map.
4. You think Central Park is "nature"
5. You believe that being able to swear at people in their own language makes you multi-lingual.
6. You've worn out a car horn.
7. You think eye contact is an act of aggression.


You Live in MINNESOTA when...
1. You only have four spices: salt, pepper, ketchup, and Tabasco.
2. Halloween costumes fit over parkas.
3. You have more than one recipe for moose.
4. Sexy lingerie is anything flannel with less than eight buttons.
5. The four seasons are: winter, still winter, almost winter, and  construction.


You Live in the DEEP SOUTH when...
1. You can rent a movie and buy bait in the same store.
2."ya'll" is singular and "all ya'll" is plural.
3. After five years you still hear, "You ain't from 'round here, are Ya?"
4. "He needed killin' " is a valid defense.
5. Everyone has 2 first names: Billy Bob, Jimmy Bob, Mary Sue, Betty Jean, etc.


You live in COLORADO when...
1. You carry your $3,000 mountain! bike atop your $500 car.
2. You tell your husband to pick up Granola on his way home and he stops at the day care center.
3. A pass does not involve a football or dating.
4. The top of your head is bald, but you still have a pony tail.


You live in the MIDWEST when...
1. You've never met any celebrities, but the mayor knows your name.
2. Your idea of a traffic jam is ten cars waiting to pass a tractor.
3. You have had to switch from "heat" to "A/C" on the same day.
4. You end sentences with a preposition: "Where's my coat at?"
5. When asked how your trip was to any exotic place, you say, "It was different!"


You live in FLORIDA when...
1. You eat dinner at 3:15 in the afternoon.
2. All purchases include a coupon of some kind - even houses and cars.
3. Everyone can recommend an excellent dermatologist.
4. Road construction never ends anywhere in the state.
5. Cars in front of you are often driven by headless people.


----------



## KenpoDragon (May 8, 2003)

Good stuff!!!:rofl: :roflmao: :lol: :ultracool


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *You Live in CALIFORNIA when...
> 
> 4. You know how to eat an artichoke. *



Hey, what's wrong with that -Ohio


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (May 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *You Live in CALIFORNIA when...
> 
> 4. You know how to eat an artichoke.
> *


* 

In Ohio we know how to eat artichokes.  We just don't know why. 

Always having to tell people how to spell Chillicothe,
Randy Strausbaugh*


----------



## Seig (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *You Live in CALIFORNIA when...
> 
> 
> ...


Cept for number 5, life is GOOD!


----------



## Cryozombie (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *
> You live in the MIDWEST when...
> 1. You've never met any celebrities, but the mayor knows your name.
> ...



Funny, none of that SOUNDS right... 
Where did you get this description at?

Well... MAYBE #4.  LOL


----------



## Jill666 (May 22, 2003)

You have your goddamned heat on again today! :cuss: 

I'm on vacation next week and IT BETTER BE T-SHIRT WEATHER!!!


:angry:


----------



## Eggman (May 22, 2003)

you forgot you live in florida when someone ask to turn up the heat, and you think he is talking bout baseball.  ITS friggin hot here.


----------



## Jill666 (May 22, 2003)

The boiler is busted- the landlord is replacing it. It got down to 60 F inside the house last week! It was warm earlier this week but now it's chilly again. 

Doesn't the earth godess know it's fawking spring????!!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *Doesn't the earth godess know it's fawking spring????!!! *



I'm beginning to wonder if mother nature is cruel or not. We've only had one nice day in the last couple of weeks. Yeah I said one day when it got up to 80 and a lot of sun. By the next morning my furnace had come on & when I got up it was 37 degrees that morning.


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Randy Strausbaugh _
> *Always having to tell people how to spell Chillicothe, *



:rofl: :rofl: 
How did I know that would be true.


----------



## Seig (May 23, 2003)

At least you guys are awake during the supposed day light hours.  All I see is cold and rain.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *:rofl: :rofl:
> How did I know that would be true. *


 

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## RCastillo (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Hey, what's wrong with that -Ohio *



The Browns, The Bengals, The Reds, The Cavaliers, The Indians, and last, but not least, the IKKO!


----------



## Jill666 (May 23, 2003)

It's 50 F and cloudy tonight- but the Indians should be unbothered by the crappy weather- we'll have to kick Clevelan a$$ on merit


----------



## chufeng (May 23, 2003)

I always tell people "it's always sunny in Puyallup."

Today, it actually is sunny in Puyallup...upper 70s ... mild breeze.
The trees are talking to me...

Truth is, we see many Gray days but experience less rain than Georgia...our rain is spaced out and comes down as drizzle most of the time...very few "gulley-washers."

Most people who complain about the weather are really complaining about the lack of sunshine...

But, it's always sunny in Puyallup...just come and see.

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## Seig (May 24, 2003)

I think your rain found it's way here.....I'm going out and buying a mitre saw and starting on an Ark.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *The Browns, The Bengals, The Reds, The Cavaliers, The Indians, and last, but not least, the IKKO! *


Ah, but the Buckeyes make up for it.  Best in America, therefore best in the world!:cheers: :drinkbeer 

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *You Live in CALIFORNIA when...
> 
> 1. You make over $250,000 and you still can't afford to buy a house.
> ...



HEY YOU! Are you trying to stereotype us?


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Randy Strausbaugh _
> *Ah, but the Buckeyes make up for it.  Best in America, therefore best in the world!:cheers: :drinkbeer
> 
> Trying to avoid life's potholes,
> Randy Strausbaugh *



Shouldn't be the case, *Miami* had that last game _almost_ won and put away...  :waah: :wah:


----------



## RCastillo (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Shouldn't be the case, Miami had that last game almost won and put away...  :waah: :wah: *



Look, Woody Hays is gone, the prison bunch at Miami couldn't spell cat, even if the C, and the A were spotted to them. So.......back to trainning, guys!


----------



## KenpoGirl (May 24, 2003)

I didn't think this thread would be so popular.

I'm glad you're all having fun with it.  

Dot


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Shouldn't be the case, Miami had that last game almost won and put away...  :waah: :wah: *


Horseshoes and handgrenades, my friend.  Horseshoes and handgrenades. 

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *The Browns, The Bengals, The Reds, The Cavaliers, The Indians, and last, but not least, the IKKO! *



Turkey :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Turkey :rofl: :rofl:  *



Thanks! That's the nicest thing the IKKO has said about me all year!


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Randy Strausbaugh _
> *Horseshoes and handgrenades, my friend.  Horseshoes and handgrenades.
> 
> Trying to avoid life's potholes,
> Randy Strausbaugh *



Lucky doggz... :cuss:


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Lucky doggz... :cuss:
> 
> *


Not luck.  A combination of hard training, superior coaching, hotter cheerleaders, and LIVING IN OHIO!:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Randy Strausbaugh _
> *Not luck.  A combination of hard training, superior coaching, hotter cheerleaders, and LIVING IN OHIO!:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Trying to avoid life's potholes,
> Randy Strausbaugh *



LIVING IN OHIO!??!!??   :rofl: :rofl:


Hey, what do I know, I've always lived in Southern Cali...  :ultracool


----------



## RCastillo (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *LIVING IN OHIO!??!!??   :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> 
> Hey, what do I know, I've always lived in Southern Cali...  :ultracool *



I think, Randy hit a BIG pothole, and broke his axle! 

So. Cali? Take me there where all the beautiful women, movie stars hang out!


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I think, Randy hit a BIG pothole, and broke his axle!
> 
> So. Cali? Take me there where all the beautiful women, movie stars hang out! *


Ahhh... I love the smell of envy in the afternoon.  I can't really blame people from Texas or California for being resentful.  After all, they probably don't even have Stroh's or Slyders. :cheers: :drinkbeer :cheers: 
By the way, a broken axle would probably be an improvement on my car.:bomb: 

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Thanks! That's the nicest thing the IKKO has said about me all year! *



Don't mention it.:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Randy Strausbaugh _
> *Ahhh... I love the smell of envy in the afternoon.*



I'm envious of californian women. 



> After all, they probably don't even have Stroh's or Slyders



You can keep your beer in central ohio. As for the Slyders; yeah, um...keep them down there to. 



> a broken axle would probably be an improvement on my car



Yikes, sounds like it's time to get a new one.


----------



## RCastillo (May 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Don't mention it.:rofl: *



now you tell me...............


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *now you tell me............... *



No one is perfect.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *You can keep your beer in central ohio. As for the Slyders; yeah, um...keep them down there too...*



Actually, rather than keep them, I prefer to CONSUME them- in massive quantities, as often as possible.  There is one unfortunate side-effect which, due to propriety, I will not name.:fart: 

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Randy Strausbaugh _
> *Actually, rather than keep them, *



Cool, done deal. 



> I prefer to CONSUME them- in massive quantities, as often as possible.



I was talking with someone on friday at work about this thread. He just laughed and said next time he was in columbus he'd bring me back a few. I told him naw, you can have my share. 



> There is one unfortunate side-effect which, due to propriety, I will not name.



Now, that's exactly what I'm talking about. :rofl: ....That's why I'll pass.

BTW, I purchased 3 artichokes yesterday how about you?


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *BTW, I purchased 3 artichokes yesterday how about you? *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
No, I figure- less for me, more for California.

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------

